# Connecting a Denon receiver to a Behringer 2500?



## tys (May 18, 2008)

Is there a link? Is it just a cable adapter from RCA? what do i need to get to make this amp work to power a sub?

Thank you


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't have a Behringer 2500 ... but I read before that if one component has RCA's and the other has 1/4 phone, XLR, etc. you need to get a cable that combine both (RCA one end and 1/4, XLR, etc. at the other end.) :yes:


----------



## tys (May 18, 2008)

is that all i need? is there anything else i need to know?

thank you


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

You can make such a cable yourself with minimal soldering skills or purchase one. Occasionally, some people get a ground loop hum created by this conversion. If this becomes an issue for you there are steps that can be taken to alleviate it, but I wouldn't worry about it until you find out if it is an issue for you or not.

Here is an RCA to XLR schematic: http://www.mediacollege.com/audio/connection/xlr-rca-1.html


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The best way to avoid a ground loop is to _not_ jump between pins 1 & 3, as mediacollege recommends. Rane recommends using a two-conductor shielded cable and floating the shield at the RCA end.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tys (May 18, 2008)

any recommendations or links for the cables?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.cablestogo.com/product.asp?cat_id=2029&sku=40046


----------



## ringbearer3791 (Jan 14, 2008)

I love being able to search threads to find what I need on this site! Tys, your question is exactly the same as mine. I've been told that in addition to requiring an rca to xlr/trs cable (or an rca to xlr/trs adapter for one end of an rca cable) that the line levels of the receiver lfe channel out may not be enough for the 2500. does anyone have any experience with whether or not this is actually the case, and if so what's the solution? Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Doesn't the Behringer not have 1/4" inputs on the back. if so then it should simply take an RCA to 1/4" adapter








This will automatically set the amp to an unbalanced signal.


----------



## ringbearer3791 (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking at the specs from the behringer site, it states that it has balanced xlr or 1/4 trs inputs. If I go with a 1/4 adapter for an rca cable as the input to the ep2500 from my amp will that be sufficient to drive the amp? thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You may have to increase the sub output level in the receiver a little but you should be fine.


----------



## ringbearer3791 (Jan 14, 2008)

great, thanks!


----------



## Chicago (Jun 11, 2008)

ringbearer3791 said:


> Looking at the specs from the behringer site, it states that it has balanced xlr or 1/4 trs inputs. If I go with a 1/4 adapter for an rca cable as the input to the ep2500 from my amp will that be sufficient to drive the amp? thanks.


 Hi All, Im a little confused . I just picked up a EP1500 and was wondering if i used a 1/4 adapter to RCA is this the way id have to wire it? http://www.mediacollege.com/audio/connection/jack-stereo-rca-2.html Is the 1/4 adapter need to be stereo or mono? From the wiring diagram above im assuming its stereo, wich would mean this is only connection needed i wouldnt have to do it 2 times?? After doing this then i could hook up 2 speakers to wiring post on EP1500 to get stereo out of it ?? Thanks for any help.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I just picked up a EP1500 and was wondering if i used a 1/4 adapter to RCA is this the way id have to wire it?


No, that's not how to wire it.

The EP1500 is a two channel amplifier. Each of its inputs are able to accept either balanced or unbalanced connections.

An RCA connection is considered unbalanced. If you wish to connect an unbalanced RCA cable from your processor to a channel of the EP1500, you need to use a 1/4" TS phone plug (the TS stands for tip-sleeve). You may use an RCA Jack To 1/4" Mono Plug Adapter for this job or purchase a RCA to 1/4" TS phone cable.

You would use one of these adapters on each of the two channels (assuming the EP1500 is in two-channel mode and not in bridge or parallel mode).

burcek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What brucek said. Personally I like to see people get cables with the correct connectors on both ends rather than use the adapters:










You can probably find some at your local guitar shop. Here are a few sources for these cables ranging from cheap to expensive:

http://www.music123.com/Product/Product.aspx?SKU=128202

http://www.zzounds.com/cat--1-4-Inch-to-RCA-Cables--2363

http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/RCA-to-1-4.html

http://www.audio-discounters.com/pprc-j05.html

http://www.guitarcenter.com/shop/pr..._rca_14_cable?full_sku=339009.149&src=4WFRWXX

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/AV-Link-Dual-RCA-14-Cable?sku=339009&src=3WFRWXX


What will you be using the amp for?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Chicago (Jun 11, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> What brucek said. Personally I like to see people get cables with the correct connectors on both ends rather than use the adapters:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to RTI-150s 500 watt that id like to run the ep 1500 to . If i got these connectors then i could run in stereo , Im not looking to bridge. Just trying to get more power to 2 speakers so they dont distort when volume is up. I have a yamaha RX-V457 thats only 85 wpc..... Ok im looking at pic this cable 1/4 jack isnt stereo correct it is mono?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Chicago said:


> Ok im looking at pic this cable 1/4 jack isnt stereo correct it is mono?


This isn't a "stereo" vs. "mono" connection. _All amplifier inputs are mono,_ be they pro, commercial or consumer. Rather, it's "balanced" vs. unbalanced." It just so happens both types can be done with 1/4" connectors. The "stereo" plug (aka TRS or "tip, ring, sleeve") would be used for a balanced signal, with the three connection points as signal (+), signal (-) and shield. Notice this is not stereo, because there is no "signal left and right." The "mono" plug (aka TS or "tip, sleeve") is used for unbalanced, where the two connection points are signal (+), and combined shield/signal (-).

It's just part of the confusion we get because the audio industry, both consumer and professional, has historically (and foolishly) had a penchant for using the same type of connector for a variety applications, instead of dedicating particular connectors to specific applications like they should have. For instance, further adding to the confusion, many pro audio amps also use the 1/4" connectors for speaker outputs, too. So you end up having cables with the same connectors for both the signal inputs and speaker ouputs.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Waynes quite right, but I suspect where 'Chicago' became confused was the rather silly way that Behringer describes 1/4" TRS phone plugs as _stereo 1/4" TRS inputs_. This mislabelling is derived from the multiple use of the TRS connector on stereo headphones, where in fact the tip is one channel and the sleeve is the other channel. It simply does not apply here.

From the 1500 manual in part:








brucek


----------



## Chicago (Jun 11, 2008)

brucek said:


> Waynes quite right, but I suspect where 'Chicago' became confused was the rather silly way that Behringer describes 1/4" TRS phone plugs as _stereo 1/4" TRS inputs_. This mislabelling is derived from the multiple use of the TRS connector on stereo headphones, where in fact the tip is one channel and the sleeve is the other channel. It simply does not apply here.
> 
> From the 1500 manual in part:
> View attachment 8162
> ...


Thanks Bruce ,yes it is confusing. I went out and bought the set thats above(very similar) Basically since its mono 1 1/4 jack goes to input of amp and same as the 2nd input. Wasnt sure if it would play stereo through just one 1/4 jack didnt make sesne .Thanks Bruce and Wayne for clearing this up for me .


----------



## Chicago (Jun 11, 2008)

Chicago said:


> Thanks Bruce ,yes it is confusing. I went out and bought the set thats above(very similar) Basically since its mono 1 1/4 jack goes to input of amp and same as the 2nd input. Wasnt sure if it would play stereo through just one 1/4 jack didnt make sesne .Thanks Bruce and Wayne for clearing this up for me .


 Ok need little more help .Just got the amp and they left out the ENGLISH VERSION. Just to make sure i hook up right heres a pic of back of my AV can you terll me were i hook up to please?
http://www.yamaha.com/yamahavgn/CDA/ContentDetail/EnlargedImage/0,,CNTID=202163,00.html Thanks Guys my guess is a pre amp is needed????


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Or a receiver with pre-amp outputs. Many have them these days, a shame yours doesn't...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Chicago said:


> Ok need little more help .Just got the amp and they left out the ENGLISH VERSION. Just to make sure i hook up right heres a pic of back of my AV can you terll me were i hook up to please?
> http://www.yamaha.com/yamahavgn/CDA/ContentDetail/EnlargedImage/0,,CNTID=202163,00.html Thanks Guys my guess is a pre amp is needed????


The receiver you show does not have any pre-outputs with the exception of the sub woofer out meaning that you can not hook it up to an external amp.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Ok need little more help


You haven't really said what your goal is. What are you attempting to do (and why)?

BTW, the English version of your EP1500 is on-line here.

brucek


----------



## Chicago (Jun 11, 2008)

brucek said:


> You haven't really said what your goal is. What are you attempting to do (and why)?
> 
> BTW, the English version of your EP1500 is on-line here.
> 
> brucek


 Well i was trying to get more power to my 2 speakers, When i turn up to pretty high levels they start to distort, So i was figuring on using amp to take care of the problem . Speakers are 500 WPC so they could easily handle more power, Sucks though i cant use the amp ,Any decent amps with preamps and HMDI out there for 200 300 dollars? Thanks Guys for all your help. Maybe im missing something , But by adding a amp would this not clear up the distortion problem?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not certain how things are these days, but the conventional wisdom used to be that when your receier was turned up to about the half-way mark, it was essentially maxed out, as far as its ability to deliver clean, unclipped power. If you were running your receiver higher than that, and especially up at 75% or more, then yes it's pretty safe to assume that the distortion was caused by the receiver. From what I'm seeing at Polk's user review site, it appears these speakers need a lot of power to perform their best. Looks like you need a bit more than a $250 receiver to accomplish that, or at least one with pre-amp outputs that would allow you to use the EP amp.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Chicago (Jun 11, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Not certain how things are these days, but the conventional wisdom used to be that when your receier was turned up to about the half-way mark, it was essentially maxed out, as far as its ability to deliver clean, unclipped power. If you were running your receiver higher than that, and especially up at 75% or more, then yes it's pretty safe to assume that the distortion was caused by the receiver. From what I'm seeing at Polk's user review site, it appears these speakers need a lot of power to perform their best. Looks like you need a bit more than a $250 receiver to accomplish that, or at least one with pre-amp outputs that would allow you to use the EP amp.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


 Yes Wayne they do need alot of power. As far as a new AV what are your thoughts on the yamaha RX-V661, Has basically same power more HDMI and i can hook the EP amp up to it . The 661 looks like a pretty good for what im looking to do with it , I would use it for movies less then half the time mostly music ,And then the occasional crank it up music .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Yamaha rx v661 is a good receiver but for the money the Onkyo TX SR606 or even better the TX SR705 would give you more features and better sound.


----------



## Chicago (Jun 11, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> The Yamaha rx v661 is a good receiver but for the money the Onkyo TX SR606 or even better the TX SR705 would give you more features and better sound.


Tony , yes i like the 705 but for the price i got the 661 (200.00) slightly used by my buddy . I feel was a great price and couldnt pass it up. Im just getting into the HT and have to still figure out alot of stuff, I know basics and read tons here in the forum to see what other people like. most of my equip, speakers are older but i have upgraded some of my stuff , And probably will upgrade the 661 by the end of the year. I do have a question and im sure it has been posted here in forum but , Since i never have had a power amp (just a old killer Marantz) that was hooked up to my AV, By having it hooked up to it will that make AV run cooler? Also do you always have amp kept on or do you turn it off everytime? One last 1, must amp be on to hear sound from the 2 speakers i plan on hooking up to the EP1500? I see you have a samson so thats why i thought id ask for your thoughts or anyone elses . Thanks Tony


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Chicago said:


> By having it hooked up to it will that make AV run cooler?


Yes, It will run cooler and also in most casses run better as the load of the front speakers will be handeled by the external amp.


> Also do you always have amp kept on or do you turn it off everytime?


I turn my amp off after I use it but it really wont hurt to leave it on other then using some power.


> One last 1, must amp be on to hear sound from the 2 speakers i plan on hooking up to the EP1500? I see you have a samson so thats why i thought id ask for your thoughts or anyone elses . Thanks Tony


Yes, the amp would need to be on if you want to hear anything from your main speakers in two channel mode. I run my Samson just as you are planing to do and it works better although my Onkyo has more than enough power to drive them It simply relieves the receiver of some heat and allows it to drive the other 5 channels better. I also am able to use my 1/3 oactave EQs on my mains to ensure that the frequency response is flat.


----------



## Chicago (Jun 11, 2008)

I also am able to use my 1/3 oactave EQs on my mains to ensure that the frequency response is flat.
Yes thats the next thing i will be taking on is the EQ end of it . Never used one just in cars , so ill have to read up on it more. I read in The Cult they use a certain EQ for there Subs, Im sure it is diffrent then say the one you use but i do plan on trying to build my owm IB. Also in your response to hearing music from your fronts, If your out of 2 channel mode and amp is off will you still not be able to hear anything from your fronts? My guess is you wont be but just like to make sure im clear, i will mess with my own set up once i get it all hooked up hopefully by thursday. Thanks again Tony ---------------- Tys sorry i took over thread a little bit , I get carried away and didnt even realize this wasnt my thread till now.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No Problem, As you will be using the external amp to power your mains you will not be hooking up to the receivers main channel speaker outputs. This will mean that any time you want to listen to music or movies you will have to have the external amp and EQs on in order to hear anything from your mains.


----------

